# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Novembro 2020



## Davidmpb (1 Nov 2020 às 10:23)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Nickname (1 Nov 2020 às 10:31)

Céu nublado, *15.5ºC*
Noite super amena, mínima de *13.4ºC* até agora.

Resumo de Outubro no distrito de Viseu, e outras localidades para termo de comparação.

Ordenadas por ordem descendente de Temperatura média:




A negrito, estações localizadas fora do distrito.

Os dados de precipitação de Coimbra, são referentes a Coimbra, aeródromo.
Continuo a achar os valores de precipitação de Viseu (cidade) algo baixos, tendo em conta as estações vizinhas dos mapa ipma e das estações da rede wunderground perto do centro.

Mais de 300mm no Mezio!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2020 às 10:47)

Boas....hoje com nevoeiro logo pela manhã ,nuvens médias e altas ,com 16.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2020 às 14:51)

Boas...dia calmo ,só nublado ,com 18.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (1 Nov 2020 às 14:55)

Dia nublado e ameno, *16.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2020 às 17:51)

Boas...o dia a fechar ,calmaria total ,com 17.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2020 às 21:46)

Boas...céu mais aberto ,lá fora nem uma palha se mexe ,com 15.4ºC:

Dados de hoje 11.8ºC / 18.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2020 às 00:38)

Boas...novo dia ,nada se mexe ,com 16.0ºC...a esta hora .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2020 às 14:57)

Boas...bastante nevoeiro pela manhã nos vales do Tejo  e céu limpo pela zona,com o passar das horas já muito nublado ,sentado há espera da  que é para não cansar as pernas ...está prometida ,com 19.2ºC e quase sem vento.


----------



## Serrano (2 Nov 2020 às 14:57)

Cores de Outono no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a registar 17°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2020 às 18:37)

Boas...tudo calmo ,nublado ,com 16.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2020 às 23:09)

Boas...noite calma ,com 15.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.1ºC / 19.9ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (3 Nov 2020 às 12:26)

Boas.

11ºc pelas 8:30, no termómetro da farmácia. Por agora céu limpo... E o Ipma está a prever chuva, vamos a ver.
Hoje mais fresco e o vento também ajuda.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2020 às 15:35)

Boas...de noite ainda choveu entre as 2/3h,hoje com céu limpo e mais vento e fresco,com 18.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2020 às 18:38)

Boas...dia de céu limpo e vento moderado de N,com 15.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2020 às 21:13)

Boas...noite ventosa de N,céu limpo ,com 14.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.8ºC / 18.9ºC.


----------



## Nickname (4 Nov 2020 às 11:25)

* 9.3ºC*
Céu nublado, vento moderado.
Mínima de *6ºC*


----------



## Albifriorento (4 Nov 2020 às 14:50)

Céu nublado, e mais fresco. Algum vento também.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2020 às 15:52)

Boas...mais fresquinho ,só nublado  e vento de N,com 12.5ºC...e há espera da chuva .


----------



## Nickname (4 Nov 2020 às 17:29)

*9.3ºC*, o vento continua a soprar moderado a forte.
Esteve encoberto o dia todo, máxima de *11.1ºC*, a mais baixa deste Outono.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2020 às 18:48)

Boas...vento mais calmo de N,continua nublado ,com 10.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2020 às 20:28)

Boas...o vento já mudou para ESE,está a puxar pela ,encoberto e com 11.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (4 Nov 2020 às 20:51)

8.1ºC, o vento continua a soprar moderado a forte.
Já chuviscou qualquer coisa, 0.3mm acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2020 às 21:58)

Boas...está próxima .


----------



## JCARL (4 Nov 2020 às 21:59)

Já chove em Vila Velha de Ródão.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2020 às 22:23)

Boas...já  e parece vir com vontade .


----------



## AnDré (5 Nov 2020 às 02:22)

Ontem em Várzea da Serra ainda choveu qualquer coisa. 
2,0mm de precipitação acumulada.
Destaque para a temperatura máxima que foi de 7,0C.


----------



## rubenpires93 (5 Nov 2020 às 03:45)

Chuva torrencial por Castelo Branco.


----------



## Nickname (5 Nov 2020 às 09:53)

*11.3ºC*
Um ou outro chuvisco por aqui, ainda sem acumular.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2020 às 11:54)

Boas...finalmente e a ouvir toda a noite ,nublado e alguns pingos puxados a vento ,com 13.0ºC e 18.0mm de .

Dados de hoje 8.4ºC / 13.2ºC.


----------



## AnDré (5 Nov 2020 às 12:43)

Muita chuva na Serra da Estrela:
80,0mm - Vale Rossim, meteoestrela
63,9mm - Torre, meteoestrela
58,4mm - Penhas da Saúde, meteoestrela
49,0mm - Manteigas, meteomanteigas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2020 às 16:59)

Boas...céu a limpar desde SES e com sol ,ainda houve passagem de aguaceiros que aumentou para 19.0mm,com 14.0ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2020 às 18:54)

Boas...já chegou ...chove bem ,com 20.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2020 às 20:22)

Boas...boa chuvada ...agora mais fraca,com 27.0mm e 12.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2020 às 20:44)

Está a chegar...já faz barulho .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2020 às 21:15)

Boas...continua ,com 31.0mm...o radar não engana ,ainda vai durar algum tempo.


----------



## Bajorious (5 Nov 2020 às 21:29)

Olááááá linda 
Depois de ouvir um barulho estranho fui ver o radar e é isto que lá vem eheh
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (5 Nov 2020 às 21:39)

Boa noite, trovoada pela Cova da Beira, chove bem e hoje vou com um registo de 33.6mm, temperatura 10.7ºC.


----------



## Norther (5 Nov 2020 às 22:29)

Acabou a trovoada e chove menos, mas certinha, com 38mm agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2020 às 09:29)

Boas...por cá continua ...alguma chuva agora pela manhã e muito nublado,com 13.2ºC e 5.0mm.

Dados de ontem 11.6ºC / 14.2ºC e 36.0mm de .


----------



## Nickname (6 Nov 2020 às 11:05)

*12ºC*, períodos de chuva moderada nas últimas horas.
*9.6mm* acumulados, ontem apenas 3.3mm.


----------



## Bajorious (6 Nov 2020 às 14:45)

Bela chuvada pela Covilhã..

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2020 às 16:07)

Boas...manhã e tarde por vezes com aguaceiros ,pelo radar parece vir coisa forte ,chove e muito escuro ,anda perto ,com 14.2ºC e 9.0mm.


----------



## Albifriorento (6 Nov 2020 às 16:16)

Trovoada agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2020 às 16:33)

Agora sim ...chove bem...


----------



## Nickname (6 Nov 2020 às 16:38)

*11.6ºC*
Chuva muito forte nos últimos 20 a 30 minutos, *18.9mm* acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2020 às 18:42)

Boas...boa chuvada há bocado ,de momento mais alguns aguaceiros com o céu muito nublado ,com 12.9ºC e 22.0mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2020 às 21:12)

Boas...noite calma ,nublado ,com 12.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2020 às 12:47)

Boas...nublado e com o sol aparecer por vezes ,alguma chuva durante a noite ,com 15.6ºC e algum vento,de 5.0mm.

Dados de ontem 12.2ºC / 14.3ºC e de 22.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (7 Nov 2020 às 18:16)

*12.2ºC*
Chuva miudinha mas intensa na última hora, *2.4mm* acumulados.

Extremos do dia: *16ºC* / *8.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2020 às 19:46)

Boas...tarde nublada e durante o dia sem chuva ,com 14.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (7 Nov 2020 às 21:51)

*11.8ºC*
Continua a chuva miudinha, cai maioritariamente de forma moderada, mas muito intensa ocasionalmente.
*7.6mm* acumulados.


----------



## Nickname (8 Nov 2020 às 07:50)

*12.2ºC*, vento forte.
Chuva torrencial na última hora, *19.2mm* acumulados desde as 0h.
Ontem acabou nos *10.8mm*

19.3mm em apenas 1 hora no Mezio, Castro Daire, já passou os 120mm neste mês, muito chove por lá!!

Aspecto do radar às 7h40:







O centro da cidade parece ter sido ligeiramente menos afetado.


----------



## dahon (8 Nov 2020 às 07:53)

Nickname disse:


> *12.2ºC*
> Chuva torrencial na última hora, *19.2mm* acumulados desde as 0h.
> Ontem acabou nos *10.8mm*


É uma descarga valente. E pelo radar parece que pode dar problemas.


----------



## Nickname (8 Nov 2020 às 08:33)

Continua a chuva, ora muito forte, ora torrencial!
32.4mm, sempre a "levar" sempre com o eco amarelo e laranja em cima.




Moro na zona da pintinha vermelha no canto superior esquerdo da imagem.
A zona imediatamente a Sul e a Este da cidade são as mais afetadas.


----------



## AnDré (8 Nov 2020 às 09:23)

Muita chuva também na Serra da Estrela.
Penhas da Saúde com 53,6mm hoje.
E o mês segue com 220mm!

Água por todo o lado!


----------



## Norther (8 Nov 2020 às 09:37)

Bom dia, neste momento chove a cântaros pela Cova da Beira, grande chuvada, e com vento quase nulo.


----------



## Serrano (8 Nov 2020 às 10:25)

11.3°C no Sarzedo, numa manhã com muita chuva  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (8 Nov 2020 às 10:41)

Continua a muita chuva, por vezes cai de forma muito intensa, vim a quinta e os campos começam a ficar alagados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2020 às 10:52)

Boas...alguma chuva desde madrugada e continua ,com 15.0ºC e 5.0mm de .

dados de ontem 12.3ºC / 17.8ºC e 5.0mm de .


----------



## Snifa (8 Nov 2020 às 11:24)

Bom dia,

aqui na Aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro sigo com 10.2ºc.

Tem chovido bem toda a manhã, a estação do aeródromo segue com *10.16 mm *acumulados.

Grandes poças de água visíveis pelos campos, já algo encharcados pelas chuvas dos últimos dias. 

http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Nov 2020 às 11:30)

Majestosa a vista desde Tábua para a célula que está a sul daqui, para os lados de Pampilhosa da Serra, Oleiros, etc. Só consigo colocar fotos logo (e também não estão nada de especial ).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2020 às 12:25)

Boas...continua ,com 15.1ºC e 7.0mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2020 às 13:41)

Boa tarde de  continua,com 9.0mm de .


----------



## Nickname (8 Nov 2020 às 14:28)

A chuva desta madrugada/manhã provocou uma cheia, aqui numa pequena ribeira 2km a Sul:


----------



## Norther (8 Nov 2020 às 15:10)

Boa tarde, por aqui continua chuva, por vezes muito intensa,  nas ultimas 24h registo 84.3mm precipitaçao.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Nov 2020 às 16:44)

As belas cores do Outono.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Nov 2020 às 16:56)

Água é vida, sem sombra de dúvidas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2020 às 17:34)

Boas...de momento céu muito nublado e alguns aguaceiros ,com 15.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Snifa (8 Nov 2020 às 19:57)

Boas,

durante o dia mais alguns aguaceiros por vezes bastante intensos e acompanhados de rajadas de vento.

Neste momento sigo com 11.2ºc , vento moderado de SW e 82% HR.

Céus fotogénicos esta tarde aqui nas redondezas da Aldeia, a vista é para E/ENE:

Serra da Castanheira ao fundo:


----------



## Norther (8 Nov 2020 às 20:53)

Boa noite, hoje grande dia de chuva, muito intensa, e registo hoje 87.3mm, 169.2mm esta semana, e este mês com 379.8mm, belo Outono.
As ribeiras aqui da região vão cheias e algumas até transbordaram durante a tarde.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2020 às 22:06)

Boas...já com céu limpo e a temperatura a descer,com 13.3ºC...mínima de momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2020 às 14:58)

Boas...nevoeiro pela alvorada ...uma gravanada a meio da manhã ...e agora sol e nuvens ,bom ambiente na rua com o sol quentinho ,com 16.7ºC e de hoje 1.0mm.

Dados de ontem 11.8ºC / 15.4ºC e 10.0mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2020 às 17:11)

Boas...grande chuvada neste momento ...o radar não engana,acertou em cheio no meu quintal .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2020 às 19:03)

Boas...depois daquela gravanada ao final da tarde que rendeu mais 3.0mm,noite calma quase sem vento ,só muito nublado ,com 13.7ºC...não se mexe .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2020 às 21:26)

Boas...noite calma e já com estrelas ,com 12.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2020 às 11:39)

Boas...lá se foi embora a chuva ...eu quero mais ,hoje com sol...hoje é para secar ,nos vales do tejo muito nevoeiro ,com 15.8ºC e sol quente .

Dados de ontem 10.9ºC / 17.4ºC e 4.0mm.​


----------



## Dan (10 Nov 2020 às 11:56)

Por aqui nevoeiro e 7,7ºC.


----------



## Snifa (10 Nov 2020 às 13:04)

Dia gelado aqui na Aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro, mínima de *5.6ºc*, actual e máxima 8.2ºc .

Nevoeiro fechado que  ainda não levantou a esta hora, está frio e húmido


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2020 às 14:31)

Boas...sol com ar de doentio ...grande pedra que dá ,com 16.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2020 às 17:52)

Boas...a chuva foi-se ,final de tarde calmo ,com 14.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2020 às 19:07)

Boas...nada se mexe ...só se vê o mercúrio a descer ,com 13.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2020 às 21:29)

Boas...noite calma ,com 12.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.3ºC / 17.3ºC e 1.0mm de .


----------



## StormRic (10 Nov 2020 às 21:56)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...noite calma ,com 12.5ºC.
> 
> Dados de hoje 9.3ºC / 17.3ºC e 1.0mm de .



Extremos do dia iguais aos registados aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria, mas aqui não choveu, apenas nevoeiro.
E nevoeiro extenso e persistente foi o do nordeste, coincidindo no geral com a bacia do Douro. Algumas manchas também no Tejo.

Imagem do Aqua às 11h07:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2020 às 14:55)

Boas...hoje com nuvens altas e médias ,tarde calma quase sem vento ,com 17.1ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (11 Nov 2020 às 17:24)

Covilhã ganha título de cidade mais chuvosa do país

O maior valor mensal da quantidade de precipitação em outubro, em todo o território nacional, foi registado na estação meteorológica de Covilhã, com uma média de 282,8 milímetros, tendo sido o dia 20 o período em que choveu mais, com 94,2 milímetros.

Também nestes primeiros dias de novembro a chuva tem sido intensa na zona da cidade e do concelho. No passado domingo, a Covilhã foi mesmo a localidade de todo o país que registou o maior nível de precipitação, atingindo os 96,7 milímetros. No dia 8, todo o concelho foi assolado por condições atmosféricas consideradas anormais, com chuva torrencial que provocou o caos um pouco por todo o lado e com a Proteção Civil municipal a ser muito solicitada. Durante cerca de duas horas “choveu como há muito não se via”.

https://www.jornaldofundao.pt/sociedade/covilha-ganha-titulo-de-cidade-mais-chuvosa-do-pais/



Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2020 às 19:16)

Boas...mais um final dia calmo ...os arregalhados daqui do bairro já andam a poluir o ar com o fumo das lareiras ...não há vento e o fumo anda baixo até parece que têm estado frio ,quem anda ainda de manga curta em casa e na rua,com 14.9ºC e nuvens altas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2020 às 21:55)

Boas...noite calma ,sem estrelas ,com 14.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.5ºC / 17.7ºC.


----------



## Dan (12 Nov 2020 às 08:07)

Nevoeiro e 4,7ºC.


----------



## Snifa (12 Nov 2020 às 08:14)

Bom dia, 

nevoeiro fechado por aqui em Azinhoso/Mogadouro, 5.2ºc actuais ( mínima *4.9ºc* ).


----------



## Snifa (12 Nov 2020 às 09:12)

Snifa disse:


> nevoeiro fechado por aqui em Azinhoso/Mogadouro



Nevoeiro a querer levantar, 6.2ºc actuais:

Há minutos aqui nas redondezas, isto daria um belo sincelo, caso estivessem temperaturas negativas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2020 às 11:26)

Boas...hoje sem sol ,nuvens médias ,com 15.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2020 às 14:26)

Boas...o fórum anda a meio gaz ,sol a meio gaz ,tempo abafado ,nunca mais chove ,com 17.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2020 às 19:23)

Boas...noite calma ,céu nublado ,com 14.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2020 às 21:54)

Boas...tudo calmo ,ainda meio nublado ,com 13.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.7ºC / 17.4ºC.


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2020 às 10:11)

Bom dia,

aqui em Azinhoso/Mogadouro instalou-se um nevoeiro frio muito fechado neste momento e que veio das zonas mais baixas em redor,  pelo que a temperatura estagnou na subida, sigo com uns frios 6.4ºc ( mínima de *5.7ºc* ).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2020 às 14:46)

Boas...por cá nublado ...mais um dia da treta ,nem chove e nem faz sol ,temperatura hoje mais baixa,com 15.3ºC e pouco vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2020 às 18:56)

Boas...tudo calmo...sem vento ,só nublado ,com 14.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2020 às 22:16)

Boas...noite calma ,com 13.8ºC e nublado .

Dados de hoje 11.3ºC / 15.7ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (14 Nov 2020 às 12:44)

Boas tardes.

Dia de chuva miúda, temperatura agradável. Hoje o sol ainda não se viu.


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2020 às 12:52)

Boa tarde, 

chuva fraca aqui em Azinhoso, 11.1ºc actuais, algum vento também e sensação térmica baixa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2020 às 13:16)

Boas...desde de manhã chuva fraca ...hoje ainda não rendeu nada ,mais chuva mas da grossa ,com 15.2ºC...sem frio .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2020 às 16:21)

Boas...isto hoje parece mais um dia de primavera ,têm estado nublado e caiu alguns chuviscos...o ar era quente e abafado ,com 1.0mm,têm estado sol e nuvens,de momento a nublar novamente ,com 16.1ºC e nada se mexe .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2020 às 20:44)

Boas...aguaceiros neste momento ,com 15.8ºC e sem vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2020 às 21:59)

Boas...a passagem de há bocado ainda rendeu 3.0mm ,nublado e vento calmo,com 15.6ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## huguh (14 Nov 2020 às 22:30)

ouviu-se agora alguma trovoada ao longe


----------



## huguh (14 Nov 2020 às 22:51)

já chove!


----------



## dahon (14 Nov 2020 às 22:58)

Trovoada por Viseu. Para já só ouvi um trovão e foi porque a luz deu sinal antes.
A chuva também está a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Nov 2020 às 23:03)

Por aqui já choveu bem e não sei se estarei a ter alucinações auditivas mas pareceu-me ouvir um trovão. Tenho tudo fechado pelo que não juro. Pode ter sido barulho no prédio. Também me pareceu terem existido duas ameaças de falta de electricidade, com a luz a fraquejar por uns centésimos de segundo.


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2020 às 23:14)

Rain rate de 180mm/h em Várzea da Serra às 22h53!

Continua a chover mas de forma fraca/moderada.

O acumulado de precipitação hoje vai nos 11mm.


----------



## huguh (14 Nov 2020 às 23:41)

chuva forte agora


----------



## Tonton (14 Nov 2020 às 23:47)

dahon disse:


> Trovoada por Viseu. Para já só ouvi um trovão e foi porque a luz deu sinal antes.
> A chuva também está a aumentar de intensidade.





ClaudiaRM disse:


> Por aqui já choveu bem e não sei se estarei a ter alucinações auditivas mas pareceu-me ouvir um trovão. Tenho tudo fechado pelo que não juro. Pode ter sido barulho no prédio. Também me pareceu terem existido duas ameaças de falta de electricidade, com a luz a fraquejar por uns centésimos de segundo.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Nov 2020 às 23:50)

Tonton disse:


>



Muito obrigada! Não tinha lido o post do @dahon!


----------



## Serrano (15 Nov 2020 às 10:17)

14.3°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2020 às 10:45)

Boas...por cá nublado ,no horizonte para sul já se vê abertas ,sem frio...a temperatura esta noite nem oscilou ainda um grau ,com 16.4ºC e 1.0mm.

Dados de ontem 13.1ºC / 16.4ºC e 4.0mm de


----------



## huguh (15 Nov 2020 às 16:53)

chove bem neste momento
dia marcado por aguaceiros moderados desde o fim da manhã


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2020 às 17:47)

Boas...por cá só nublado ,temperatura hoje mais alta ,com 17.5ºC e sem vento .


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2020 às 18:20)

Boas,

aqui em Azinhoso/Mogadouro, dia de céu sempre encoberto com alguma chuva (a estação do aeródromo acumulou 6.86 mm ) vento por vezes forte e bastante desagradável.

Sigo com 14.3ºc , vento moderado de SW/WSW, 88 % HR, céu encoberto.

As cores de Outono já se mostram bem por estas bandas :

Ao fundo, e bastante perto daqui da Aldeia a Serra de Figueira - 918 m.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2020 às 22:01)

Boas...noite calma ,céu mais mais aberto,com a mínima do dia 14.9ºC...sem frio.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2020 às 12:26)

Boas...a alvorada foi de céu limpo ,a partir das 9h apareceu o nevoeiro e por cá continua ,com 14.8ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 14.9ºC / 18.5ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2020 às 14:47)

Boas...já com o sol disponível ,depois de uma manhã e começo de tarde com nevoeiro ,sol de primavera ,com 15.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2020 às 14:48)

Boas...já com o sol disponível ,depois de uma manhã e começo da tarde com nevoeiro ,sol de primavera ,com 15.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2020 às 17:38)

Boas...final de tarde calma ,já com céu limpo ,com 13.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2020 às 21:38)

Boas...noite calma ...hoje sem manta por cima ,temperatura a descer e vai na mínima do dia 11.8ºC...já vai pairando alguma neblina .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2020 às 14:45)

Boas...nevoeiro desde alvorada e por cá continua ...há dias assim ,nada se mexe ,com 14.0ºC.

Dados de ontem 11.2ºC / 16.2ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2020 às 17:37)

Boas...hoje o sol...esteve todo dia no confinamento,não apareceu ,por cá continua o nevoeiro ,já baixar,com 13.8ºC e nada se mexe.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2020 às 21:46)

Boas...por cá continua tapado ,com 14.0ºC e nada se mexe .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2020 às 11:00)

Boas...nevoeiro ,o sol a querer romper o nevoeiro ,chuva já era ,com 14.0ºC e sem vento .

Dados de ontem 10.8ºC / 14.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2020 às 11:59)

Boas...por cá continua tudo tapado e o nevoeiro voltou a baixar ,com 13.7ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (18 Nov 2020 às 14:50)

Boas.

O nevoeiro já levantou, e está um bonito céu azul. Temperatura agradável.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2020 às 15:40)

Boas...desde as 13h com sol...como disse o meu vizinho ,céu limpo e algumas nuvens médias ,com 16.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2020 às 18:55)

Boas...mais uma noite calma ,com 15.3ºC e sem vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2020 às 21:39)

Boas...meio nublado por nuvens altas ,com 14.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.1ºC / 16.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2020 às 10:31)

Boas...hoje com céu limpo ...nevoeiro só nos vales do Tejo ....a chuva foi-se ,hoje vai fazer ,já com 18.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2020 às 10:55)

Boas...isto não para...já vai nos 20.0ºC   e sol a ficar maluco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2020 às 15:26)

Boas...hoje parece quase um dia de verão ...como os tempos andam mudados ,sol e quente  e temperatura alta,com 23.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2020 às 20:57)

Boas...depois uma tarde de sol e ambiente quente ...a esta hora ainda em alta,com 17.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2020 às 22:05)

Boas...depois de uns dias de pouco vento,hoje presente de NNE ,com 17.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.1ºC / 23.4ºC .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Nov 2020 às 04:09)

Têm estado uns belos dias de Abril por aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2020 às 10:01)

Boas...sol e mais um dia de secura ...nunca mais chove ...já nem frio faz ,com 15.8ºC e vento seco de NNE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2020 às 13:19)

Boas...já ao ataque o turra...doentio e quente ...manga curta ,com 19.1ºC  .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2020 às 20:44)

Boas...depois uma tarde quente...a esta hora já voltamos aos valores normais ,com 13.7ºC e algum vento NNE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2020 às 10:08)

Boas....mais um dia de secura sol e com 14.5ºC e algum vento.


Dados de ontem 11.7ºC / 19.4ºC:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2020 às 12:09)

Boas...solo já maluco...é só secura ...nunca mais chove ,com 16.3ºC...vai subindo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2020 às 14:12)

Boas...bela tarde de verão ,sol até demais ,com 17.3ºC...o que vale vai correndo algum ventinho .


----------



## Dan (21 Nov 2020 às 15:46)

Manhã de geada nos vales, mas bem quente a cotas mais elevadas. 

Aos 1400m a temperatura chegou a 14ºC, esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2020 às 18:38)

Boas...noite calma...quase sem vento ,com 12.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2020 às 21:14)

Boas...noite calma ...até a temperatura custa a desder ,com 12.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.1ºC / 17.8ºC.


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2020 às 08:33)

Manhã de geada. 2ºC por agora.


----------



## Serrano (22 Nov 2020 às 10:17)

Céu limpo no Sarzedo, com a temperatura em 7.5°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Nov 2020 às 11:08)

Bom dia, geada visível pelas 7h50 estavam 2°C, por agora 12°C e sol
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2020 às 11:28)

Por volta das 10h, à sombra ainda era visível a geada.











Uma poça de água gelada, aqui na rua.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2020 às 11:36)

Boas...mais um dia de sol  e nunca mais chove ,com 14.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2020 às 15:08)

Boas...tarde calma e muito sol ,com 16.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2020 às 17:35)

Boas...mais um dia de secura que passou ,tudo calmo ,friorentos do bairro a poluir o ar ,sem vento o fumo anda baixo ,hoje já se vê o mercúrio a mexer ,com 12.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2020 às 21:33)

Boas...finalmente uma noite a esta hora abaixo dos dez ,tudo calmo ,com 9.5ºC...mínima da noite passada 9.1ºC...está quase a passar por ela.


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Nov 2020 às 07:06)

Bom dia, 3°C e algum nevoeiro
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2020 às 12:03)

Boas...mais um dia de seca ...sol maluco ,com 14.9ºC...sem frio .

Dados de ontem 9.1ºC / 17.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2020 às 14:48)

Boas...tarde quentinha...fora de época ,com 16.0ºC...está previsto para amanhã...venha ela .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2020 às 18:56)

Boas...noite calma ,o fresco vai aparecendo ,com 10.0ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Nov 2020 às 07:12)

Bom dia, 4°C com algumas nuvens e algum nevoeiro
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2020 às 09:53)

Manhã de geada, por agora um céu parcialmente nublado, nevoeiro nos vales mais baixos e ainda 3,9ºC. 
1,9ºC de mínima no meu sensor.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2020 às 11:39)

Boas...parece que a chuvinha ainda anda longe ,será a partir da próxima noite ,tempo mais fresquinho...até que enfim ,sol quando bate é quente ,com 12.0ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 7.7ºC / 16.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2020 às 14:58)

Boas...mais nuvens e sol continua ,com 14.4ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2020 às 17:14)

Boas...final de tarde calma ,céu mais limpo pela zona ,com 12.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2020 às 18:48)

Boas....nada se mexe ,com 9.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2020 às 21:29)

Boas...noite calma ,com 8.8ºC.


----------



## huguh (25 Nov 2020 às 01:00)

já chove!


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Nov 2020 às 07:10)

Bom dia chuva, rendeu 9mm até agora, 13°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (25 Nov 2020 às 08:06)

Chuva, nevoeiro e 6,5ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (25 Nov 2020 às 11:21)

Bons dias.

Chuva, por agora aguaceiros, e o tecto de nuvens bastante baixo a causar alguma neblina.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2020 às 14:33)

Boas ...desde as 1h30m da noite sem parar ,só houve um intervalo entre 10h e as 12h e continua a cair na vertical ,sem vento ,com 11.6ºC e 36.0mm de ...hoje já parece um dia de inverno.

Dados de ontem 8.0ºC / 14.7ºC.


----------



## Dan (25 Nov 2020 às 14:45)

A temperatura pouco tem variado, sempre perto de 7ºC. Nas estações mais próximas os acumulados andam pelos 25mm. 

7,0ºC e chuva fraca por agora.


----------



## Nickname (25 Nov 2020 às 15:18)

*7.7ºC*, *31.2mm* acumulados.

Nova estação wundergound na Serra de Montemuro, a 1070m de altitude, na aldeia de Talhada, concelho de Resende.
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IRESENDE10


----------



## StormRic (25 Nov 2020 às 15:37)

Nickname disse:


> Nova estação wundergound na Serra de Montemuro, a 1070m de altitude, na aldeia de Talhada, concelho de Resende.
> https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IRESENDE10



Tinha 18,0 mm acumulados hoje.,
Mas a partir das 13h, aproximadamente, algo aconteceu, os valores de todos os parâmetros ficaram constantes. Impossível de ser um registo correcto obviamente.


----------



## joselamego (25 Nov 2020 às 16:53)

Nickname disse:


> *7.7ºC*, *31.2mm* acumulados.
> 
> Nova estação wundergound na Serra de Montemuro, a 1070m de altitude, na aldeia de Talhada, concelho de Resende.
> https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IRESENDE10


Dados da estação Não está a funcionar 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2020 às 17:08)

Boas...só encoberto por nuvens baixas ,sem chuva já algum tempo,com 11.7ºC e 37.0mm.


----------



## Dan (25 Nov 2020 às 19:06)

Continua a chuva e a temperatura também pouco varia. 7ºC e cerca de 35-40mm nas estações mais próximas.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Nov 2020 às 19:48)

Nevou bem na Serra da Estrela!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2020 às 21:15)

Boas...tudo calmo ,só nublado  e vento fraco,com 11.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Nov 2020 às 07:09)

Bom dia, céu nublado com 10°C e 1mm acumulado
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2020 às 11:19)

Boas...o que mais custa é pegar ...mais uma noite e manhã com chuvinha ,hoje mais ,nublado e alguns pingos,com 10.8ºC e 8.0mm.

Dados de ontem 7.7ºC / 12.1ºC e 39.0mm de .


----------



## Bajorious (26 Nov 2020 às 13:37)

8.8°C
Chuva fraca

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2020 às 14:55)

Boas...céu continua nublado,o tempo têm sido pingos ,algum vento de SSE e fresco,com 11.3ºC.


----------



## Serrano (26 Nov 2020 às 16:32)

Tem sido um dia de chuva moderada no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 8ºC neste momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2020 às 18:57)

Boas...noite calma ,céu meio nublado,com 10.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Nov 2020 às 07:09)

Bom dia, 7°C sem chuva e céu muito nublado
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2020 às 14:32)

Boas...hoje é para secar ,sol e nuvens,ambiente mais quente e sem chuva ,algum vento de ESE ,com 15.0ºC.

Dados de ontem 9.3ºC / 11.3ºC e 8.0mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2020 às 17:13)

Boas...final de tarde calma,só nublado ,com 13.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2020 às 22:14)

Boas...tudo calmo ,só nublado ,com 10.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.5ºC / 15.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2020 às 22:22)

E agora está chover ...o radar não engana .


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Nov 2020 às 08:27)

Bom dia, muito nevoeiro e 8°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2020 às 10:22)

Boas....noite mais fresca da temporada ,ainda tudo calmo ,chuva só mais para a noite ,sol e nuvens,com 12.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Nov 2020 às 11:35)

Mais um início de dia fantástico na aldeia de Signo-Samo, Pampilhosa da Serra, com o nevoeiro a cobrir o vale por onde passa o rio Zêzere.
As saudades que tenho desta aldeia...





Créditos: Vitor Barata


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2020 às 15:55)

Boas...o céu vai ficando nublado ...pelo radar ainda alguns Km ,com 13.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2020 às 16:51)

Já chegou ...não demorou cá a chegar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2020 às 18:40)

Boas...depois de uma pausa voltou ,com 10.7ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2020 às 21:16)

Boas...só nublado e vento fraco,com 10.8ºC e 5.0mm de .


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Nov 2020 às 08:30)

Bom dia, depois da chuva de ontem ao anoitecer e noite com 2,7mm, hoje com nuvens e 11°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2020 às 10:13)

Boas....sol e nuvens ,vento fraco ,com 12.1ºC.

Dados de ontem 6.6ºC / 13.7ºC e 5.0mm de


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2020 às 14:05)

Boas...sol e nuvens ,algum vento de ESE  ,com 14.6ºC...e sol quente.


----------



## Serrano (29 Nov 2020 às 14:52)

O sol vai tentando espreitar entre as nuvens no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 10.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2020 às 16:56)

Boas...já ...está a passar de raspão...mais escuro para a zona da raia ,com 12.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2020 às 19:24)

Boas...continua  em forma de aguaceiros,com 10.5ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2020 às 21:43)

Boas...tudo calmo ,nublado e com 10.9ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Nov 2020 às 08:28)

Bom dia, céu com nuvens e 13° C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (30 Nov 2020 às 11:24)

Manhã com algumas nuvens e uma mínima de 6,8ºC.

Também um pouco de neve no Vizcodillo (Sanábria). A temporada vai muito fraquinha, este ano.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2020 às 12:09)

Boas...hoje é para secar o pouco de  de ontem,sol e nuvens médias ,algum vento de SE e meio fresco,com 14.6ºC.

Dados de ontem 8.6ºC / 14.9ºC e 3.0mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2020 às 16:28)

Boas...tarde calma e muito sol ,com 14.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2020 às 18:40)

Boas...depois de uma tarde mais com sol ,novamente nublado por nuvens médias ,com 13.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Nov 2020 às 20:35)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Majestosa a vista desde Tábua para a célula que está a sul daqui, para os lados de Pampilhosa da Serra, Oleiros, etc. Só consigo colocar fotos logo (e também não estão nada de especial ).



Mês a acabar e ainda tinhas estas por publicar. Cá vão elas 




IMG_8002 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_7988-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_7989-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_8001-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_8011-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_8063-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (30 Nov 2020 às 21:33)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Mês a acabar e ainda tinhas estas por publicar. Cá vão elas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


De facto, não estão nada de especial... 



Estão fantásticas!  Belíssimas!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Nov 2020 às 21:44)

João Pedro disse:


> De facto, não estão nada de especial...
> 
> 
> 
> Estão fantásticas!  Belíssimas!



E não estavam... mas sei lá, se calhar estas 3 semanas em que estiveram a marinar fizeram-lhes bem 

Obrigado!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2020 às 21:53)

Boas...o mês a terminar em calma ,céu mais limpo e vento fraco,com 12.3ºC.
Dados de hoje 10.1ºC / 15.8ºC.
De do mês ficou nos 139.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Dez 2020 às 08:41)

Bom dia, Dezembro começa com nevoeiro e 6°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (1 Dez 2020 às 10:45)

Manhã cheia de sol por aqui. Alguma geada e mínimas entre 2ºC e 0ºC. O dia agora vai aquecendo, 7ºC neste momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2020 às 11:30)

Boas....o mês começa quentinho ...nunca mais chega o frio ,sol e quente ,com 16.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------

